# Monster (Stash) bottles using Dollar Tree bottles and sculpey



## SamhainPropworks (Aug 27, 2020)

I commented on your video but I'll do it here regardless! You have an awesome sculpting style Weird Kid, it has a character of it's own! I love the fact you used Sculpey as I too have the same love of the material and find it ending up in a ton of my builds! Heck the spell tome Tutorial I just finished, has the entire centre element made out of Sculpey, I feel it is such an under-utilized medium. Keep up the great work!


----------



## The_Weird_Kid (Nov 9, 2019)

Thank you so much for the kind words. I love to work with sculpey there is so much you can do with it. I used it to make the eyeballs for my alien creature in the bio containment unit. I agree with you, people should use and incorporate more sculpey into Thierry builds.
Thanks again for watching and the comments!


----------

